# Türkisch für Anfänger - Test der Blu-ray



## OnlineRedaktion (14. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Türkisch für Anfänger - Test der Blu-ray* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Türkisch für Anfänger - Test der Blu-ray


----------



## FraXerDS3 (14. November 2012)

bin ich hier auf der falschen webseite? wtf?


----------



## hifumi (14. November 2012)

FraXerDS3 schrieb:


> bin ich hier auf der falschen webseite? wtf?


 
Ja aber aber es gibt doch Leute die sowas interessiert!!
Tellerrand! Horizont erweitern!


----------



## FraXerDS3 (14. November 2012)

was hat das damit zu tun?
das ist einfach completely random^^
wärs n actionfilm, könnt ichs ja noch verstehen... aber ne deutsche komödie?


----------



## Mothman (14. November 2012)

FraXerDS3 schrieb:


> .. aber ne deutsche komödie?


Ach "Türkisch für Anfänger"  soll ne Komödie sein? Dachte Komödien sind witzig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. November 2012)

Du bist so scheiße." "Das sagen alle Frauen. Bis ich sie gebumst habe". "Dafür kann ich dich anzeigen. Das ist sexuelle Belästigung." "Dann zeig' ich dich auch an – wegen zu kleiner Titten."

Uff...das ist der Humor des Filmes? Das ist ja platt und primitiv. Da haben ja viele User hier im Forum einen besseren Humor


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Uff...das ist der Humor des Filmes? Das ist ja platt und primitiv. Da haben ja viele User hier im Forum einen besseren Humor


 
Jo, selbst du bist witziger


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2012)

Mal zu diesen Film-Tests an sich:
Es sollte schon mehr als ein simpler, beinah nichtssagender Absatz. Nicht dass ich jetzt eine allumfassende Film-Review verlange, das nicht, aber ein bisschen mehr ins Detail könnte man bei den Filmen, ihrer Inszenierung, der Darsteller-Qualitäten o.ä. schon eingehen.


----------



## Rabowke (15. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du bist so scheiße." "Das sagen alle Frauen. Bis ich sie gebumst habe". "Dafür kann ich dich anzeigen. Das ist sexuelle Belästigung." "Dann zeig' ich dich auch an – wegen zu kleiner Titten."
> 
> Uff...das ist der Humor des Filmes? Das ist ja platt und primitiv.[...]


Hmm, das klingt wie ein typisches Gespräch in Berlin ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, das klingt wie ein typisches Gespräch in Berlin ...


 Und jetzt ratet mal, wo die gleichnamige Serie gedreht wurde bzw. wo sie örtlich angesiedelt war...


----------



## Mothman (15. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und jetzt ratet mal, wo die gleichnamige Serie gedreht wurde bzw. wo sie örtlich angesiedelt war...


 Ja, genau wie "Verliebt in Berlin" oder dieser neue Scheiß auf RTL2. Da kriegt man ja Pickel bei solchen gezielten Beleidigungen.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> ... oder dieser neue Scheiß auf RTL2. Da kriegt man ja Pickel bei solchen gezielten Beleidigungen.


 






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LOLglYUlfkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

